# VBS Datei auslesen und inhalte ersetzen



## Hagguhans (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen ich möchte via VBScribt aus einem INI-File Variablen lesen und in einem .txt File Platzhalter für diese Variablen mit den Varbiablen ersetzen!
Leider kann ich wenn ich ein txt file öffne nichts ersetzen
Hier erstell ich mal ini Files setze den Inhalt und möchte mit Replace ersetzen doch die kann ich nicht
Bitte um Hilfe!

Dim fso, file 
Set fso = wscript.CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") 
Set file = fso.CreateTextFile("S:\WinINSTALL2000\Dateien\test.ini", true) 

file.writeline("test1") 
file.writeline("test2") 
file.close
fso.copyfile "S:\WinINSTALL2000\Dateien\test.ini", "S:\WinINSTALL2000\Dateien\Kopie von test.ini" 

Const ForAppending = 8 
Dim fso2, fuck, text
Set fso2 = Wscript.CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") 
Set f = fso2.OpenTextFile("S:\WinINSTALL2000\Dateien\test.ini", ForAppending, True) 
f = Replace(f, "test1", "Visual Basic") 
f.close 



Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen
Danke


----------



## Retlaw (22. Juni 2004)

Du kannst in "f" nichts ersetzen weil das eine Objekt-Variable vom Typ "File" des FSO ist. Du musst also den Inhalt der Datei auslesen (Methoden Read, ReadLine, ReadAll des File-Objektes), in diesen Variablen die Ersetzungen vornehmen und dann wieder in die Datei schreiben.


----------



## Hagguhans (24. Juni 2004)

Ok Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## KlaDi (17. September 2007)

Wie kann ich denn ermitteln, wie viele Zeilen meine Datei hat und an welcher ich gerade bin?

gruß klaus.


----------

